

User banned after suggesting to add the tag "censorship" - fakintosh
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/230212/i-was-banned-by-suggesting-adding-the-tag-censorship

======
lutusp
The title is false. Read the linked article for the details. The author had
been banned for a year, but the ban was wrongly lifted by a software bug. So a
moderator intervened and manually reversed the effect of the bug.

